# PHENO HUNTING SECRETS..NEEDED



## CloneMassTa (Feb 27, 2021)

NEW TO PHENO HUNTING....WUD LOVE TO MEET N MAKE NEW CO PILOT FRIENDS.....SHARE KNOWLEDGE


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 28, 2021)

Start as many seeds as possible of the same strain. You are going to need a lot of room.

Keep track of growth,pay attention to different traits. Short, Bushy, Tall, Thin leaves, Wide leaves, Different smells , Colours,etc.

Send clones of each through to flower clearly labeled of each mother and see what the smoke,taste,smell is like


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Start as many seeds as possible of the same strain. You are going to need a lot of room.
> 
> Keep track of growth,pay attention to different traits. Short, Bushy, Tall, Thin leaves, Wide leaves, Different smells , Colours,etc.
> 
> Send clones of each through to flower clearly labeled of each mother and see what the smoke,taste,smell is like


I'd also suggest keeping track of the physical and mental effects.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 28, 2021)

Clone everything till after flowering


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Clone everything till after flowering


^^^ this! Turns out you can clone in late flower


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ this! Turns out you can clone in late flower


I personally would rather know for a fact I have one rooted and alive rather then risk it not revegging.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 28, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Start as many seeds as possible of the same strain. You are going to need a lot of room.


I am new to pheno hunting but that has always been the impression to get a good hunt have to give your self more options.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I personally would rather know for a fact I have one rooted and alive rather then risk it not revegging.


I agree with you about not risking however if you have problems (say dropping a light for example) you can clone in late flower.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I am new to pheno hunting but that has always been the impression to get a good hunt have to give your self more options.


I've been pheno hunting and then breeding for awhile now. It takes about 100 seeds to find something 'worthwhile'. Enjoy the journey and you always need more space and more light


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I agree with you about not risking however if you have problems (say dropping a light for example) you can clone in late flower.


Yes that is true and well have been there at least once lol.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've been pheno hunting and then breeding for awhile now. It takes about 100 seeds to find something 'worthwhile'. Enjoy the journey and you always need more space and more light


Thank you for this advice I am always saying this that's why i prefer to try to get minimum of 2 packs of each strain after this I now will try to get more lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thank you for this advice I am always saying this that's why i prefer to try to get minimum of 2 packs of each strain after this I now will try to get more lol.


I strongly encourage you to make more, no need to purchase more. That's the first step of being able to afford to pheno hunt, produce your first generation yourself. Then hunt among them. I've really enjoyed going through Bodhi's plant lineage like that. He has some really good stuff behind his lines as an aside. 

Anyway pheno hunting is fun. Hopefully the OP will have a great journey.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thank you for this advice I am always saying this that's why i prefer to try to get minimum of 2 packs of each strain after this I now will try to get more lol.


If you have a small amount of seeds you can f2 them and make a bunch to go thru. Save your $


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I strongly encourage you to make more, no need to purchase more. That's the first step of being able to afford to pheno hunt, produce your first generation yourself. Then hunt among them. I've really enjoyed going through Bodhi's plant lineage like that. He has some really good stuff behind his lines as an aside.
> 
> Anyway pheno hunting is fun. Hopefully the OP will have a great journey.


I understand this but to begin with wouldnt you want to give your self more options to choose between to begin the breeding?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I understand this but to begin with wouldnt you want to give your self more options to choose between to begin the breeding?


You're not selecting for anything the first time. You are simply increasing your stock of the genetics contained within the line. I usually do an open pollination table to make more seeds and then grow larger batches looking for their distinctive traits. For example C99 I could separate into 4 phenotypes (the line I had). Then you can select and grow within those expressed trait lines if you choose or cross the outstanding traits of each type. Then you have to back cross to get some stability.


----------



## CloneMassTa (Mar 4, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Start as many seeds as possible of the same strain. You are going to need a lot of room.
> 
> Keep track of growth,pay attention to different traits. Short, Bushy, Tall, Thin leaves, Wide leaves, Different smells , Colours,etc.
> 
> Send clones of each through to flower clearly labeled of each mother and see what the smoke,taste,smell is like


 HIDDEN TRICKS..ALL THIS I KNOW AND IS COMMON...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

CloneMassTa said:


> NEW TO PHENO HUNTING....WUD LOVE TO MEET N MAKE NEW CO PILOT FRIENDS.....SHARE KNOWLEDGE





CloneMassTa said:


> HIDDEN TRICKS..ALL THIS I KNOW AND IS COMMON...


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 4, 2021)

I usually grow the seedling out top them around 6" high and then at about 16" plant height I cut 3 or 4 clones. And the the remaining about 12" high plant goes into the flower room. If it's female I let the clones root up. And replant. If the weed turns out good I keep a mom. If not I flower the rest of the clones and mom out. 

And I start lots and lots of seedlings.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 4, 2021)

CloneMassTa said:


> HIDDEN TRICKS..ALL THIS I KNOW AND IS COMMON...





MidnightSun72 said:


> I usually grow the seedling out top them around 6" high and then at about 16" plant height I cut 3 or 4 clones. And the the remaining about 12" high plant goes into the flower room. If it's female I let the clones root up. And replant. If the weed turns out good I keep a mom. If not I flower the rest of the clones and mom out.
> 
> And I start lots and lots of seedlings.
> View attachment 4843983


I appreciate your effort to contribute to the post but according to the OP this is some noob shit


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 4, 2021)

CloneMassTa said:


> NEW TO PHENO HUNTING....WUD LOVE TO MEET N MAKE NEW CO PILOT FRIENDS.....SHARE KNOWLEDGE


Start lots of plants clone them and don’t get rid of the mother until you know if it’s a keeper or not.what secrets are you hoping to find?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Start lots of plants clone them and don’t get rid of the mother until you know if it’s a keeper or not.what secrets are you hoping to find?


I'm guessing a magical way to avoid doing the actual work.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 4, 2021)

If it’s secrets you want. One time in high school I kissed my gym teacher...he was a dude


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> If it’s secrets you want. One time in high school I kissed my gym teacher...he was a dude


----------



## jackgonza (Mar 7, 2021)

You can keep unrooted cuttings in a ziplock bag and keep it in your fridge for 5~ weeks
This saves electricity and room so you dont have a whole room dedicated to 100+ cuttings that you dont even know if theyre worth it or not
Just do your homework, subcool has instructions all over google, you will need to change bag out here and there and make sure to take a few cuttings of each plant because it definitely isnt 100% success rate, ive had about 70% success rate


----------

